# Avatar Modification: Need HOWTO!



## Leopold

Ok who out there can modify pictures to make them into avatar size pictures? anyone? how can i do this?  How can i take a picture and make it into a 64X64 pixel avatar picture?


----------



## Piratecat

Thanks, Leopold.

I'm actually curious about this myself!


----------



## graydoom

Well, seems like my post didn't get moved. So I'll resay it.

You can use a bunch of image editing to shrink/enlarge images. If you can convert the file to a .bmp, you can even use MS Paint to edit it. However, if you have Adobe Photoshop or some other better program, you can use it instead!

Just make sure the picture you use is a JPG or a GIF.

People who know more about this please post, as I'd like to know this too!


----------



## JDragon

Yes it would be nice to know how to put in a cool little picture with my name.

JDragon


----------



## Terraism

*Looking for a nice avatar?*



			
				JDragon said:
			
		

> *Yes it would be nice to know how to put in a cool little picture with my name.
> 
> JDragon *



Hey JDragon - check this out... I'm havin' a great time playing with PhotoShop and making images lately... enough fun to be considering my career direction and changes.  But, anyway - I just whipped this up quickly - what do you think?


----------



## Jack Haggerty

Leo...  If you email me the original picture, and a description of how you want it to turn out, then I can probably have it edited and mailed back to you in half an hour to a day (depending on how fancy you want it).

Ideally, worthwhile editing of a digital image requires PhotoShop, PaintShop or a similar program.  Unless you use them a lot, or can get them for *AHEM!* free, they're rather expensive programs to only use occasionally.

It can be done with MSPaint, if you convert the image to a .bmp and back, but it's a hassle and won't look nearly as good.


----------



## MythandLore

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Thanks, Leopold.
> 
> I'm actually curious about this myself! *


----------



## Leopold

jack YGM ps anyone know how to do this with Photochop?


----------



## Jack Haggerty

Leopold said:
			
		

> *jack YGM ps anyone know how to do this with Photochop? *




Under the "Image" menu, you'll find "Image size..." and "Canvas size..."

Image size changes the size of the picture.  Canvas size changes the size of the picture, but keeps the actual image the same size...  In effect, cropping the picture.

To make the attached picture out of the one you sent me, here's what I did...

Opened the picture in PhotoShop (hey! you gotta start somewhere).
Click on "Select" menu, then choose "All".
Click on "Edit" menu, then choose "Cut".
Click on "Image" menu, then select "Canvas size".
Select 64 pixels for both height and width, and click "Ok".
Click on "Edit" menu, then choose "Paste".
Click and drag on the image until the desired bit of image is displayed on the 64 x 64 canvas.
Save as a .jpg or .gif

Be aware that this particular image was just the right size, so I only had to adjust the canvas.  If it was a really big picture, you'd have to shrink the image before you could cut and paste it.


----------



## Leopold

thanks jak!


----------



## Leopold

here's a better question! is there a way i can shrink that photo so the whole thing (at least the whole body) will appear in the photo after a 64X64 edit?


----------



## Leopold

ok i tried it and it said the image was too large....


----------



## Jack Haggerty

Leopold said:
			
		

> *here's a better question! is there a way i can shrink that photo so the whole thing (at least the whole body) will appear in the photo after a 64X64 edit? *




Sure...

Use "Image size..." to make the longer side 64 pixels.  The problem with that, is that you'll hardly be able to see your little rogue.


----------



## Jack Haggerty

Leopold said:
			
		

> *ok i tried it and it said the image was too large.... *




Ooops!  The file size 12 kb.  There's a limit of 5 kb on the avatar pics.  Give a minute.  I'll fix it.


----------



## Jack Haggerty

Let's see if this works...

We'll try a .gif...


----------



## Leopold

testing.


----------



## Leopold

goody goody it works!! Thanks jak!


----------



## Jack Haggerty

Any time, Leo.


----------



## Kesh

*GraphicConverter*

If you have access to a Macintosh, it's even easier. Download a program called GraphicConverter (shareware, so it's much more affordable or you can just use it once), and open your image file in it. Choose 'Picture->Size->Scale' from the menu. In the window that pops up, make sure Width and Height are measured in Pixels. Then, double-check that the 'Keep Proportions' box is checked. Type '64' into the Width, and it should automatically set the Height to the right proportion to match. If the resulting number is greater than 64, then just type '64' into Height instead, and it will make the Width the right size. No fuss, no muss.

When you 'Save as...', you'll have the option to choose file type. Choose JPEG, and click OK. You'll get another window with a slider, which lets you set the compression you want. Slide it down until you get a file size less than 5k, and save. Done!


----------



## MythandLore

*Re: GraphicConverter*



			
				Kesh said:
			
		

> *If you have access to a Macintosh, it's even easier. Download a program called GraphicConverter (shareware, so it's much more affordable or you can just use it once), and open your image file in it. Choose 'Picture->Size->Scale' from the menu. In the window that pops up, make sure Width and Height are measured in Pixels. Then, double-check that the 'Keep Proportions' box is checked. Type '64' into the Width, and it should automatically set the Height to the right proportion to match. If the resulting number is greater than 64, then just type '64' into Height instead, and it will make the Width the right size. No fuss, no muss.
> 
> When you 'Save as...', you'll have the option to choose file type. Choose JPEG, and click OK. You'll get another window with a slider, which lets you set the compression you want. Slide it down until you get a file size less than 5k, and save. Done! *




If you have Photoshop (I own PS6) then it takes about 30 seconds.


----------



## Jack Haggerty

*Re: Re: GraphicConverter*



			
				MythandLore said:
			
		

> *
> 
> If you have Photoshop (I own PS6) then it takes about 30 seconds. *




Yup.  I've got PhotoShop Pro.  It took me about a half minute to edit Leo's picture... incuding the time it took to load the program, and save it as a .gif.


----------



## Kesh

*Re: Re: GraphicConverter*



			
				MythandLore said:
			
		

> *
> 
> If you have Photoshop (I own PS6) then it takes about 30 seconds. *




If you have Photoshop, you're lucky, in college or have lots of money. 

That being said, it takes about 30 seconds to do this in GraphicConverter as well. My instructions were just more detailed.


----------



## CRGreathouse

I don't have Photoshop, but use a "poor man's version" therof.  Really, it's easy to do with all kinds of graphics programs.  In fact, I think the new versions of Paint will do it, though it's much less convenient.


----------



## Jack Haggerty

I'm "lucky", as you so eloquently put it.


----------



## MythandLore

*Re: Re: Re: GraphicConverter*



			
				Kesh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> If you have Photoshop, you're lucky, in college or have lots of money. *




I need it, I'm a Profesional Artist.
I used to make lots of money when I worked on a tv show.


----------



## LcKedovan

Ok, I've tried and I've tried to make a decent looking Avatar from the http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_37.jpg Githzerai picture. All I have to say is §$&("§)$"§$)(%"§)§"$!!!! and !"§$"(((%/((/!!!. GAAAAARRGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

 

Can someone please assist? All I want is one of the face, and there seem to be plenty of avatars of a face from a picture that still look decent and are not tiny. HEELLLPPP!!!! 

Thanks,

-Will


----------



## MythandLore

LcKedovan said:
			
		

> *Ok, I've tried and I've tried to make a decent looking Avatar from the http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/psi_gallery/Psi_37.jpg Githzerai picture. All I have to say is §$&("§)$"§$)(%"§)§"$!!!! and !"§$"(((%/((/!!!. GAAAAARRGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please assist? All I want is one of the face, and there seem to be plenty of avatars of a face from a picture that still look decent and are not tiny. HEELLLPPP!!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -Will *




If you shrink your sig so it doesn't take so much room like this:
_______________________________
"Better the heartfelt devotion of a free soul than the grudging obedience of a slave." 
-- Githzerai saying. 

http://www.Ps3e.com/ Project Assistant(PA) - FE 
a.k.a. N’kar’kkh, Githzerai Planewalker and Adventurer
a.k.a. Kedovan Karan Brei, Dawn Priest of Lathander (LC)
a.k.a. Sigilin the Faceless (LG)
RPGA#831308 
_______________________________

I'll let you have this.


----------



## LcKedovan

MythandLore said:
			
		

> *
> 
> If you shrink your sig so it doesn't take so much room like this:
> 
> I'll let you have this.  *





How did I KNOW someone would comment on that   .. I hope it suffices to say that was my first post with the sig and had already vowed to fix that before posting regularly again 

Thanks MythandLore, you rule! You made my crap week worth it again hehe.

-Will


----------



## MythandLore

LcKedovan said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> How did I KNOW someone would comment on that   .. I hope it suffices to say that was my first post with the sig and had already vowed to fix that before posting regularly again
> 
> Thanks MythandLore, you rule! You made my crap week worth it again hehe.
> 
> -Will *




Glad to help. 
BTW you can take the _______________________________  off you sig, I just put it there to show you what I was talking about.


----------



## LcKedovan

yeah, still tweaking 

-Will


----------

